# XD owners opinions needed



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I've been intrigued with the XD 45 ACP compact version with the shorted grip length and 4" barrel. I have never owned an XD but have shot a 40 service model side by side with a G23 once and was shocked that I shot the XD better. I know we have a lot of current and former XD owners on this forum and am curious what the overall straight scoop is on this model. I hear far more good than bad but I also see more than a few XD owners that have tranistioned away from them in time in favor of other brands. Preferences and tastes changing or were their some factors about the XD that made for the transition? Just looking for some good advice about XD's in general. Thanks!

T


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Tuefelhunden said:


> I've been intrigued with the XD 45 ACP compact version with the shorted grip length and 4" barrel. I have never owned an XD but have shot a 40 service model side by side with a G23 once and was shocked that I shot the XD better. I know we have a lot of current and former XD owners on this forum and am curious what the overall straight scoop is on this model. I hear far more good than bad but I also see more than a few XD owners that have tranistioned away from them in time in favor of other brands. Preferences and tastes changing or were their some factors about the XD that made for the transition? Just looking for some good advice about XD's in general. Thanks!
> 
> T


I owned two XDs at one point. They were great, but I found something I shot better. That's what it's all about. They're excellent weapons, but I also found them a little bulky. The XD45c is quite bulky for carry IMO, although many carry it. If you shoot it well and it fulfills your needs, then it's an excellent choice.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback BeefyBeefo. Was hoping you would weigh in on this. I agree they do seem a bit bulky. Recently was looking at a service sized XD9 next to a Glock 19 and was surprised at the size difference. I had shot an XD 40 about a year ago and remember it only because I out shot the G23 with it. I owned a G19 at the time and since it is the same basic gun I shot it well but was surprised when I picked up the XD without any prior familiarity and out did my standard. This 45 compact has me thinking about that experience although thier is no certainty I would get the same results. Thanks again.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I had two XDs (40 Service and 9SC) that I sold to buy my Sig. There was nothing wrong with the XDs that made me want to get rid of them, I just wanted a Sig for a long time, a friend mentioned he was interested in the .40, so I went for it. That's why I made the switch. Usually when I sell a gun, I regret it, but not this case. The Sig fits my hand better, conceals better, and the trigger (the SRT) is far superior, IMO, to the XD. The XD is a really good pistol though. It shoots well and is made well and I have no problems recommending it.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have an XD45 standard model that I have put about 2000 rounds through. It has never misfired, is more accurate than I am capable of shooting, and that is an unbeatable combination for a self-defense firearm. I shoot it very well, and can conceal it easily under any cover garment, using a Clip-Draw. The fact that it has a grip safety makes it superior (safety-wise) to a Glock for this type of carry, and the grip safety is not at all intrusive.

I have many handguns that are prettier and that I enjoy shooting more, but the XD45 goes with me everywhere, either in a bag in my pickup, or in my waistband. Fourteen rounds of 230 grain .45, on demand, is very comforting. I doubt that I will ever get rid of this gun. I have let a lot of folks try this gun out, and nearly all of them have shot it well, from the very beginning - very user friendly.

The compact model should be a little easier to conceal, and comes with an extended mag (13 rounds, I think), in addition to the shorter mag.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the feed back. Sounds like they are a solid choice providing they meet the users needs. Might see if I can rent an XD45 and give it a test drive at the range. If that goes well then try and figure out if I could pack it around on a regular basis.


----------



## jake870 (Sep 30, 2009)

I've got a .45 service, bought it for ccw. I'm finding it to be a bit big for carry. I know people carry larger framed pistols,,, The compact with the chopped grip would be easier to hide, for me I didn't know where to put my pinkie finger, it's just too short.
My service has never jammed in over 500 rounds,,\
what was the question?


----------



## chathcock (Feb 4, 2008)

jake870 said:


> I've got a .45 service, bought it for ccw. I'm finding it to be a bit big for carry. I know people carry larger framed pistols,,, The compact with the chopped grip would be easier to hide, for me I didn't know where to put my pinkie finger, it's just too short.
> My service has never jammed in over 500 rounds,,\
> what was the question?


I have the compact, and this works very well.

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/55064-1.html


----------



## XD (Dec 11, 2009)

It's a bit wide but I will swear by mine. Its my favorite pistol I own. I absolutely love it. It's never jammed misfired or anything.:smt023


----------



## RUT (Aug 28, 2008)

I think a lot of it has to do with what you started with. I was into Glocks for years, but decided I wanted to try something else for a change, so I went the XD route. I have both the XD9 & XD45C, and like them very much. People change their preferences sometimes "just because". How else are you going to try out all the guns out there calling our names?? :mrgreen:


----------



## ROBINPA (Sep 11, 2009)

I have been shooting the XD40 for several months now without a jam ,misfire or any kind of hiccup ,it handles well is accurate and carries well concealed and would recommend it to anyone looking to buy a reasonably priced pistol.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Why do people migrate away from a gun or a brand.

There are many reasons, but I think for most it is not a matter of the brand (any brand) being flawed. I think it is a matter of taste changes.

Remember that when a person changes away from one brand they are changing to another, this may not be an over all change. (It may just be a change for the gun of a particular purpose, CCW) and over time will often change to another (singular) brand or other (plural) brands because of preferences, a new feature, a new design or weight, ie XDm over XD, because they like the way the slide or grip looks, or 1911 to Glock for CCW because they are getting up in years and the Glock is much lighter. Some will get away from one brand because of the over complicated steps of cleaning the gun (a model that requires punching roll pins to get the slide off,) to one that is much simpler. 
Police departments and citizens changing to a model that has grip panels so that the gun fits their hand better, or that ever pesky need to pull the trigger on some striker fired guns to field strip it.

These are the same reasons that Manufacturers are always changing or adding new models to their line up, to catch your attention, that new feature that no other brand has that color or camo pattern. Anything to set their product apart.

Which...I mean... aint that why you picked the gun you have. Because there was something about it that you liked that set it apart from the others. Something that was just different enough to say. "I got to have that"
:smt1099


----------



## Jammer (Jan 17, 2010)

I must confess I am a Springfield man I will never part with my 1911 or my M1 Garand both are awesome. I was looking at getting one myself as I know the name but I am seeing more used XD's in pawn and gun shops here lately I was wondering if they were so great why are so many parting with them? I rented one at the gun range I liked it very well but this outburst of used XD's coming in has me a little Leary of the purchase. I have owned Glocks also but they pinch my hand between slide and frame. 

If you had the choice between this or a Stoeger what would you choose?


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

I could give you one reason. And you should be seeing more than just XD in the used slot. Glocks, HK, etc.
I have sold two of my XDs in the last year. Not because there was anything wrong with them. But because I could not afford to buy the ammo for them. 40SW and 45acp both are near 25.00 a box here and 9mm is hovering around 10.00.
If you look at those XDs again you will probably find that they are 40SW, 357Sig or 45acp,gap models.
I would bet money that mechanically they are perfect. But they were given up for adoption because of ammo prices. also recently sold my Beretta Cheetah 380 because 380 is hovering around 20.00 a box. So for the cost of 1 box of 380 I can shoot two 9mm.
But here is the thing. When I sell one XD I usually buy another in 9mm which is what I am converting everything over to. If I want more punch at the range one week I just buy +P or +P+ ammo.
Sold the XD40SW and added a little and bought the 9mmXDm. Sold the 45acp and bought the 9mmTack. Will be getting the 9mmV10 some day.


----------



## Jammer (Jan 17, 2010)

Well as a matter of fact it was XD 9mm's I have been seeing. I know some is the economy also but seems they were more xd's than anything LOL. I am just asking cause I would like to have one. Maybe its cause they had the XD's and are trading them for the New XDm's who knows but I know the local shop had lots of used XD's and yeah a couple was 40's but most were 9mm's.

I then went to two other local shops and same thing thats why I was asking if there was something wrong to where everyone was getting rid of them.

Also what is XD, SA XD? I know XDm is XD Match but dont know what the sa xd is or the xd9sc or xd service is.


----------



## copyoftheoriginal (Nov 13, 2009)

*brand spanking new*

I just bought a brand new XD40 SUB-COMPACT. 
I was looking for something else and I changed my mind standing at the counter. I will bring it to bear on some 10 rings as soon as this weather breaks. I can't wait.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Jammer said:


> Well as a matter of fact it was XD 9mm's I have been seeing. I know some is the economy also but seems they were more xd's than anything LOL.


Duno then. I have never had any problems with my XD Tactical, or the 45 or 40 before it. Just problems affording the 40 and 45 ammo.



> I am just asking cause I would like to have one. Maybe its cause they had the XD's and are trading them for the New XDm's


This could be too.
Though I would not hesitate to buy one. I would check it out of-course before buying any used gun. Ask if you can field strip the pistol. This way you can see how clean it is, which tells you how well cared for it was, and it allows you to get a good look at the bore (down in side the barrel) without pointing a gun at your face. Empty though it may be, it still is and looks bad.



> I then went to two other local shops and same thing thats why I was asking if there was something wrong to where everyone was getting rid of them.


I frequent several gun forums, and there has been nothing about there being a problem with the XDs. 


> Also what is XD, SA XD? I know XDm is XD Match but dont know what the sa xd is or the xd9sc or xd service is.


SA XD = Springfield Armory XD, Speaking of the Company and the gun.

XD9SC= XD 9mm Sub Compact








XD Service= XD 4 inch barrel








XD Tactical=XD 5 inch barrel


----------



## Boss (Dec 31, 2009)

Recently purhcased the XD9SC for carry, and I love it. It conceals well, shoots great, and like previously stated the grip safety is nice. No misfires or hiccups of any kind.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

XD stands for Extreme Duty. The other stuff has already been covered.


----------



## Jammer (Jan 17, 2010)

Well I am now a new owner of a XD 9mm Service with 4" barrel. I picked it up used for $350 looks to be in great shape I called Springfield and they said Mfg date was 01/2009 so it is 1yr old this month I better go to range tomorrow and give it some birthday food I see lots of ammo to feed it tomorrow.


----------



## copyoftheoriginal (Nov 13, 2009)

Don't buy cheap ammo with the aluminum casings. The recoil on my subcompact XD40 rips the primers out of the cheap shit.


----------



## ken2925 (Jan 21, 2010)

I own the XD9 sub compact. I wanted to get the .45acp model, but the ammo supply and cost factor swayed me to the 9mm. I am very happy with mine. Shoots every time I pull the trigger with no problems yet.


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

Jammer said:


> Well I am now a new owner of a XD 9mm Service with 4" barrel. I picked it up used for $350 looks to be in great shape I called Springfield and they said Mfg date was 01/2009 so it is 1yr old this month I better go to range tomorrow and give it some birthday food I see lots of ammo to feed it tomorrow.


geeeezzz, that's a great price! nice score!


----------

